
Show HN: Tesults – Test results reporting for teams - ajeet_dhaliwal
https://www.tesults.com
======
ajeet_dhaliwal
Tesults is a web app for teams to store, view and take action on continuously
delivered automated test results data.

The original version launched nine months ago but this has never had a show HN
before today, based on the rules I think I'm good - to clarify: 1. This was an
almost entirely different application nine months ago, it has only changed to
what it is today over the last month or two based on user feedback. 2. Today
marks the first time ever it is available as free service. There is still a
paid version but the expectation is that it is free for most teams.

~~~
ineptech
FYI the landing site css layout is broken at page widths between 1000 and
1200.

~~~
ajeet_dhaliwal
Good catch - thanks, will be fixed later today.

------
wingerlang
Your images are illegible on my non retina macbook
[http://i.imgur.com/XzBrZX8.png](http://i.imgur.com/XzBrZX8.png)

~~~
ajeet_dhaliwal
This occurs on the landing page - images that your build/test scripts upload
for your test cases and are fully expandable and have clarity. For the landing
page this is a trade off that was accepted for lower resolutions screens
because the purpose of these images is really to display the layout of the
various views and the text itself is could almost be lorem ipsum. The
alternatives to this include making the images enlarge (css scaling) on hover
or by changing the layout to make the images much larger and this has been
tried and tested but the scaling in particular was distracting so I felt this
was a good trade off. Since you have highlighted this I think I may have got
it wrong, experimentation with the landing page occurs often so I will
reconsider options.

Aside - there's a huge disparity between the number of visits and signups from
here relative to comments, this is true of forum reader/participation rates in
general of course but your feedback is valuable, if you prefer not to comment
publicly please do send me an email, it's in my profile.

~~~
wingerlang
Well the issue is that your images have high resolution and are being squished
to the size of their box, which I assume is somewhat static in size (at least
never 3000px like the image is).

It leaves a bad first impression.

------
m00x
You might want to move away from neon blue as your main theme. It's incredibly
hard on the eyes.

~~~
mikestew
As a counterpoint, I kind of like it. Maybe it’s a difference in displays, as
it’s not what I’d call “neon” on my late model iPad Pro.

